# X5 Tires: Kumho ECSTA STX from Tirerack



## X5-4-fighting (Apr 10, 2004)

It's finally time to replace my OEM MXV4 Michellin tires (255/55/18) on my X5 3.0i with sport package. 
Most important for me is to find an ALL-SEASON tire that:
(1) performs the best in dry, wet and seasonal mountain roads with snow 
(2) have almost no road noise and no shaking (at high speeds) 
(3) good tread life. 

Among a few other similar tire styles (including the MXV4 Plus) that I'm looking to purchase, I'm seriously considering the Kumho ECSTA STX.

*** Gary - Based on what I found out on Tirerack.com, is the Kumho ECSTA STX really a better rated tire compared to the Michellin MXV4 when it comes to overall performance at almost half the cost? 

*** I noticed there were few X5 owner reviews. So, does that mean that the better rating is true for most other light truck/suv vehicles and not necessarily for the X5?

*** Any X5 owners here care to share their experience or insight on the Kumho tires?

Any and all opinions/suggestions will be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

X5-4-fighting said:


> It's finally time to replace my OEM MXV4 Michellin tires (255/55/18) on my X5 3.0i with sport package.
> Most important for me is to find an ALL-SEASON tire that:
> (1) performs the best in dry, wet and seasonal mountain roads with snow
> (2) have almost no road noise and no shaking (at high speeds)
> ...


While we've had good experience with the STX, it will be a step down in both snow traction and ride from the MXV4, while giving you a bit better dry/wet traction and handling. Think of the STX as more of a sport truck tire.

If you're trying to get something a bit better in snow and closer to stock ride, three of the best SUV tires we've had experience with come in that size : Pirelli Scorpion STR, Bridgestone Dueler H/L Alenza, and Yoko HTS.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## X5-4-fighting (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks, Gary! I appreciate your suggestions and the quick reply. I may just order directly thru Tire Rack. :thumbup:

I've narrowed it down to two tires:
Pirelli STRs ...or... Yoko HTS

Hmmm???... Decisions. Decisions. Anyone else care to help me decide?


----------

